# Kelly Green ink on Navy Blue



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

Am doing a 3 color print....white under base on a black shirt. But after that I have to lay navy blue down on parts of the white which is fine but then I have to lay Kelly green on some of the Navy blue. Does anyone think this will be a problem laying Kelly green on navy blue? Or should I use lime green? I am not really sure what to do here and could use any advice. Thanks


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

If you have an opaque Kelly you should be ok but since I'm not sure what it is you are doing exactly I'm just guessing. Could you post a pic of the art? I'm confused as to why you would print kelly over navy...can't you trim the colors out of each other or is it one of those things w/ tiny lines or dots?


----------



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

Due to the artwork I have to layer the green on the blue...I can'ttrim it


----------



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

I will post as soon as I can the image


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

biglsyny said:


> Due to the artwork I have to layer the green on the blue...I can'ttrim it


I like to see the image. Even very fine line you can usally knock out any over lays but I have run into situations where it was best not to.

Is it possible to knock out the blue with a little extra to control dot gain, pint the thame size as the knocked out blue for the green and the print white, green, blue.


----------



## themuntzson (Mar 3, 2015)

Wheres the image? I'd love to see the resolution of this outcome. I had an issue like this and I flipped out and burned all the shirts in a big pile on the customers lawn.


----------



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

This is the image, the navy blue is under the green in the artwork and I don't know how to remove it so thats why I am asking if its ok to layer green on top of it


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

What graphics program do you print out of. 3 color with under base? So 4? Changing the beer to yellow?


----------



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually figured it out...in printout of photoshop


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Do you not have a vector based graphics program. The file is all vector. and when you import into Photoshop it converts to Raster. Attached is a simplified copy of the artwork, there is now no blue under the green and is 4 colors, white, yellow, blue, green


----------

